# As Good As Gold



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

*Supporter*

We've been donating to your rescue since I saw it referenced on the Best Friends website. We donated for my Mom's Birthday or Mother's Day, etc. She's got a soft spot for goldens and it always makes her smile!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!!!*

Zeke11:

Oh, I so envy you being with As Good As Gold. We live in Woodridge, IL and have two dogs, an 11 1/2 year old adopted Golden Ret. named Smooch and an 11 month old male Samoyed, named Tonka. We had adopted Smooch from Golden Opportunities in Carol Stream when they were still open.

My hubby Ken and I have seen As Good As Gold at many events, including the Downers Grove Fest and I've made a few monetary donations to this wonderful rescue. I just donated a laptop to them a couple of months ago.

Someday I am going to Foster or Adopt from As Gold!

Where do you live?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh thank you so much! 

I wish I could find someone here who has adopted a golden after my home visit!

Kris


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Home visit*

I've only done one home visit in my life.
Best Friends in Utah contacted me to do a home visit in Bolingbrook, IL,
for one of their dogs Ruger (a Hound) who was on their National Geographic show.
My Hubby came with me and the family was wonderful and they adopted Ruger!!


----------



## Libby5503 (Aug 29, 2010)

*AGaG*

Hi Zeke11,

I'm new to this forum and this is my FIRST post!

We've applied to foster with AGaG and are just waiting to have our home visit scheduled so we can get started. We're can't wait! We're in Chicago.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome Libby!

Bless your heart for fostering! Depending where you are in Chicago, I may be assigned to your home visit 

KrisM


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Libby

Thank you for applying to foster for As Good As Gold!!
You are AWESOME and so ARE THEY!


----------

